# Stop making me decypher captchas!



## backtotheremedy011 (Feb 7, 2015)

RIU, please stop with the cloudfare bs, I just had to fill out a stupid captcha like 5 times in a row. Most annoying thing ever..


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 7, 2015)

3 words.....ad block plus


----------



## sunni (Feb 8, 2015)

you using a tor or vpn? than youre gunna get it.


----------



## FranJan (Feb 8, 2015)

I use TOR and a VPN and haven't seen that Cloudflare bullshit in months. You need to tweak your browser, use an add-on that allows you to modify the User Agent of your browser. If you use the TOR browser (4.?), use the program Custom User-Agent String 0.1 by Kupar. 

This string eliminates those impossible to read captchas in TOR. Apple/Iphone strings work too.
"Mozilla/5.0 (Android; Mobile; rv:22.0) Gecko/22.0 Firefox/22.0"

That's another problem Sunni, you can't read Cloudflare's captchas. Or even worse when you use TOR, Google refuses to serve a captcha because of the IP and you have a blank section and have to get a new identity, which means signing out of RIU. You should hammer Cloudflare about their Captcha system. I could live with it if it weren't so impossible to read.

And some of us use TOR not to hide from the Man, but it makes it easier to clean up when you're using someone else's computer. I don't want my niece to read UB's latest sexist/racist screed when she opens IE .


----------



## sunni (Feb 8, 2015)

FranJan said:


> I use TOR and a VPN and haven't seen that Cloudflare bullshit in months. You need to tweak your browser, use an add-on that allows you to modify the User Agent of your browser. If you use the TOR browser (4.?), use the program Custom User-Agent String 0.1 by Kupar.
> 
> This string eliminates those impossible to read captchas in TOR. Apple/Iphone strings work too.
> "Mozilla/5.0 (Android; Mobile; rv:22.0) Gecko/22.0 Firefox/22.0"
> ...


this issue has already been debated at length
some vpn and tors do not work with riu systems, and will cause capatchas.

this is to stop spam, if you remember old riu there was so much spam everyone complained, we fixed it barely ever any spam on here, but now people who use tors and vpns complain.
We take user security as number one priority on here , and if said user still wants to use a vpn and tor they are absolutely allowed to but if they have to deal with capatchas than, that is due to result of using it.


----------

